# Top 10 rated Fairfield (wyndham) resorts list updated



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2008)

did this yesterday for the first time in almost a year (sorry)...forgot to post the update.

although I suppose ill need to change all this to top 10 wyndham resorts eventually.

http://www.tug2.net/fftop10.shtml


----------



## lprstn (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks for taking the time...*

Thanks for doing this, I am sure you had a poll, but some of these I beg to differ, however with Wyndam building and acquiring new resorts every year, your list may get harder to maintain  .

Looking forward to the 2009 "Best".


----------



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2008)

this is just based on the TUG review ratings (also it only includes resorts that have a decent number of reviews...vs some with just 1 or 2 skewing the results)

I try to edit them every 6 months or so...they dont change all that much.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 19, 2008)

Brian,

Do we want to change the name to Wyndham? ( it has been some time since the name change)


----------



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2008)

not for that list...as its JUST resorts that still have fairfield in the name.

if we include all wyndham resorts...im not sure what the result would look like.  That will be a bit more of a project.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2008)

if someone gets really bored and wants to whip up a list of every wyndham owned resort there is...i can more quickly make the top 10 list for you =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 5, 2008)

new page!

http://www.tug2.net/highest_rated_wyndham_timeshare_resorts.shtml


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 5, 2008)

Brian,

Very good information, thanks!  Also, the resort links are not working.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 5, 2008)

well thats weird...let me look into that.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 5, 2008)

easy fix...thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## philemer (Nov 5, 2008)

Brian,
The Kona Hawaiian Village is now Wyndham Kona Hawaiian* Resort*

Phil


----------



## PA- (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm surprised that neither Alexandria or Bonnet Creek is on that list.  Especially Alexandria, since that is the only timeshare in the DC area.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 5, 2008)

PA,

Isn't Alexandria the 5th one on the list?


Richard


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2008)

you can go in and view the full list in the ratings/reviews section

http://tug2.com/rnr

simply log in, go to the ratings...and type in "wyndham" in the resort name box.

this will show you them all from top to bottom.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 6, 2008)

there does appear to be some missing, but I do not have the time right now to review the list.  I will try to look for the missing resorts and post back later when I have some time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2008)

i also had to choose only the ones that had more than 10 reviews.

there were a few up at the top...but they only had 5 or 6.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm surprised that Bonnet Creek didn't make the top 10.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 6, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> I'm surprised that Bonnet Creek didn't make the top 10.



It rates 8.41, KHR has 8.54.  So ...

Jya-Ning


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are some of the resorts with issues, mostly to do with naming....

This is how they appear in TUG right now

Fairfield Atlantic City at Skyline Tower
Fairfield Bay
Fairfield Durango at Historic Downtown
Fairfield Glade
Fairfield Harbour
Fairfield Harbour/Windjammer Villas I
Fairfield Harbour/Windjammer Villas II
Fairfield Mountains
Fairfield Myrtle Beach at Cottages
Fairfield Ocean Ridge II
Fairfield Ocean Ridge
Fairfield Plantation
Fairfield Royal Vista
Fairfield Sedona
Fairfield Tahoe at South Shore
Fairfield Westwinds at Myrtle Beach
Fairfield Williamsburg at Kingsgate
Fairfield Williamsburg at Governor's Green
Fairfield Williamsburg @ Patriots Place

These are all listed as Fairfield still.

These are new and are not yet open and/or reviewed in TUG yet.
Wyndham Tamarack (#A777)
King Cotton Villas (#A793)
Wyndham La Belle Maison (#A706)
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Lake Marion (#A863)
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village (#A969)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2008)

ok...since this is an issue for me...ill put it to a vote to all of you it matters most to.

how would you LIKE to see the resort name appear in situations like this?

Id like to come up with a standard naming convention for resort ownership changes...but am at a loss for how best to do it.

While the obvious solution is to just change the name to the new name, it is important for searching and such to maintain the old name somewhere in the title...otherwise things just get "lost" and such and I dont want to do that.

So...the current fashion I prefer would be

Fairfiled Mountains (original name) 

changed to

Wyndham Mountains - Formerly Fairfield Mountains


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2008)

and i was just using that as an example...no idea if thats the new name of fairfield mts =)


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 6, 2008)

TUGBrian:

I really appreciate the service you have provided all us here at TUG.  I have exchanged into the WorldMark Steamboat Springs and the Fairfield LongWarf Resort, RI.  Eventhough I own at Hilton, the information provided about other resorts is very useful.

New TUG member and proud of it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2008)

I am pleased to have you as a member!


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 6, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> Fairfiled Mountains (original name)



Wyndham's own website call it
Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Mountains

Which also is what RCI calls it.

I thought Governor Green was on the top 10 list?

Jya-Ning


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2008)

ah..so thats a poor choice as an example because it still contains the same name in the new name.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 6, 2008)

Jya-Ning said:


> Wyndham's own website call it
> Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Mountains
> 
> Which also is what RCI calls it.
> ...


Sorry, the one on the list is Smoky Mountain one.



TUGBrian said:


> ah..so thats a poor choice as an example because it still contains the same name in the new name.



No.  Wyndham may call them differently than tug gives them although they may all have Wyndham's name in the list.

Hard call, since they change the name.

For the one you choice, tripadvisor still use the Farfield name Tug used.

Jya-Ning


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2008)

I think there were also a few that the name changed completly didnt they? 

vs just going from "fairfield resort name" to "wyndham resort name"...ill have to go back through the list.

such is life though...nothings ever easy! =)


----------

